# Store Bought Nest Box?



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have no time to build my birds proper nest boxes. Was looking at some pre-made boxes at various suppliers such as Foys, Global Pigeon etc. Has anyone had any experience with these or could offer a suggestion where to buy at a reasonable price? Not interested in using nest fronts as my loft is a open breeding loft.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Those nest boxes that are sold by the Pigeon Supplies stores are expensive plus you have to pay for shipping. You might be better off hiring a handy man to do the work for you.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i went to lowes bought two 4x8 panel of wood, had them cut it into 24x15x12 size, then got 2"x2"x2" treated lumber, had cut into 12" pieces, nails & i used a mesh for the side being in Florida and using a metal shed for the birds to have more air. total spent $50 to $60 and got 16 nest boxes


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

go get some milk crates .. and walla nest boxes ..


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

TylerBro said:


> go get some milk crates .. and walla nest boxes ..


Thats what I was thinking, cut some card board so they don't poo on each other and your done.
Dave


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

ive see some guys leave the top open so they can stack them and they just cut a hole in the side ... ... if you have the nerve to ask for boxes then you could make a wood shelf and put cardboard boxes in .. you would have to change them alot ... i saw it on you-tube ... a neat idea but a cheap look


----------

